# Worlds Hardest game.



## guinepigs rock (Mar 23, 2011)

This game is hard I can't beat level 4. See how far you can get. http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html
http://www.addictinggames.com/worldshardestgame2.html this one the second version


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 23, 2011)

I've beaten it. It isn't that difficult once you learn some basic techniques.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 23, 2011)

Just lost the game :/


----------



## Escher (Mar 23, 2011)

Breandan has definitely completed this once, perhaps multiple times 

I doubt it's the world's hardest game, qq should know...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 23, 2011)

This Super Mario Mod is much harder.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 23, 2011)

Battletoads anyone?


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 23, 2011)

Omg, how frustrating must that game be...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2011)

It's pretty difficult, but certainly not "the world's hardest". There are a bunch of games that are a lot harder to complete (IWBTG for instance), and many many others that can be as difficult as you want (e.g. any rhythm game with custom charts).

If you want a really hard game, I'll make a version of qCube that (a) only allows 4x4, (b) always randomizes the color scheme, and (c) DNFs you at 40 seconds. You beat the game when you get 12 solves in a row.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 23, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It's pretty difficult, but certainly not "the world's hardest". There are a bunch of games that are a lot harder to complete (IWBTG for instance), and many many others that can be as difficult as you want (e.g. any rhythm game with custom charts).
> 
> If you want a really hard game, I'll make a version of qCube that (a) only allows 4x4, (b) always randomizes the color scheme, and (c) DNFs you at 40 seconds. You beat the game when you get 12 solves in a row.


 
Why not make in 20 seconds...


----------



## Owen (Mar 23, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> Why not make in 20 seconds...


 
Because that'd ruin it.


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 23, 2011)

nah rubiks cubes are harder


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 23, 2011)

>addicting

aaargh


----------



## gasmus (Mar 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Breandan has definitely completed this once, perhaps multiple times
> 
> I doubt it's the world's hardest game, qq should know...


 
yep^^ PB is 3 deaths Its definitely not the hardest


----------



## Xnx (Mar 23, 2011)

To be honest, the first thing that flashed through my mind when I saw thread title was QWOP.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> Why not make in 20 seconds...


Because then it would be impossible?

I mean, hell, it's EASY to make an impossible game. Just don't set a win condition at all, or make the game crash on the first level. The challenge is to make a game that's as hard as possible, but still beatable.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 24, 2011)

Bobby and I were playing for a few hours one day (over skype) and I think we both got to around 20. That was the only day I've ever played though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2011)

got to level 6 after 98 deaths. bored now. will do some tomorrow maybe.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes said:


> Just lost the game :/


 
I lost the game.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've beaten both before multiple times. Had a lot of free time in school.

The last level is so hard :-/.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2011)

Maze game is harder 
Beaten this at school, where, when you die, it rotates, we had about 5 people. Also I think I've beaten it on my own.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 24, 2011)

Xnx said:


> To be honest, the first thing that flashed through my mind when I saw thread title was QWOP.


Thank you for showing me this. This is hilarious.


----------



## Olji (Mar 24, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> This Super Mario Mod is much harder.
> 
> *vid*


 
Kaizo mario/******* mario, so damn hard, got stuck on the last castle, on kaizo mario 2 a barely beat the first level, time ran out >.<


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2011)

I just tried QWOP and after 3 tries I found a way to beat it. just using thighs (alternating and slowly) I run 0.1 meter with almost every press of a key. Enough pausing not to tip over is needed so I stopped after 8.1 meters (boooooring). My legs are in a sort of split position with both knees on the ground

The hardest games I played were MegaMan 1. The entire game is relatively easy, but beating the Rockmonster in the final stages (the one that breaks into parts, moves to the other part of the room and rebuilds himself) takes lots of practise (cheating with the select key/pause trick not allowed!)
There is also a version of Gradius where you got loooots of powerups, face a boss and HAVE to beat him because if you die you start again right in front of the boss which is now even more powerful, but you don't have any powerups as well


----------



## Brest (Mar 24, 2011)

Multitask


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2011)

just a reminder that Notpron is known as the hardest riddle and only 21 people in the world has completed the game since the last 7 years


----------



## Akuma (Mar 24, 2011)

If you think THAT game is the worlds hardest game, my young paddawan; you have a LOT of things to learn.

Look at a japanese "bullet hell"-game and you will find within the true mastery and meaning of HARD.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll stick with Trials 2SE (barely half the people that have bought that game have managed to compete the tutorials)



AvGalen said:


> MegaMan 1. The entire game is relatively easy, but beating the Rockmonster in the final stages (the one that breaks into parts, moves to the other part of the room and rebuilds himself) takes lots of practise (cheating with the select key/pause trick not allowed!)



Yep, that's as far as I got.


----------



## Magix (Mar 24, 2011)

Tried QWOP, I was stuck at like a few meters but then I found a way to get forward without falling. Got to like 30 meters, then got bored. You basically just hold your left leg up in the air forwards, and use your right knee to sort of push yourself forward from the back. Don't remember how I got to that position, but after that you just use Q and W.


----------



## Olji (Mar 24, 2011)

pfft, its way more fun if you acually run, start with "O", then shortly after "W", then you alternate between "W-O" and "Q-P", its all about timing after that


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 24, 2011)

I know how to run in QWOP :3


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 24, 2011)

r_517 said:


> just a reminder that Notpron is known as the hardest riddle and only 21 people in the world has completed the game since the last 7 years


 Actually, fun fact: between 2004 and 2008, 168 people had beaten notpron.
But, in 2008, a new level was added as the final level, and so far, only 21 people have beaten them.

They should try to get those 150+ players back, and see if they can beat the new final level.









Oljibe said:


> pfft, its way more fun if you acually run, start with "O", then shortly after "W", then you alternate between "W-O" and "Q-P", its all about timing after that


 
Exactly this. Alternate between WO at the same time and QP at the same time, just time each step right with your momentum, and you'll actually run the whole way.


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 24, 2011)

in QWOP i finish it and got 100.2, according to the game i'm a national hero


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 24, 2011)

your all such nerds,


----------



## Hodari (Mar 24, 2011)

What we really need now is a 2 player version of QWOP...



Spoiler



QWOP Sumo ftw


----------



## Athefre (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys mean hardest browser games right? If you want a nice challenge, try to get all of the trophies in Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 and Wipeout HD.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 24, 2011)

running in QWOP is easy.
The Worlds Hardest Game is easy.
that is all.


----------



## Escher (Mar 24, 2011)

Athefre said:


> You guys mean hardest browser games right? If you want a nice challenge, try to get all of the trophies in Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 and Wipeout HD.


 
I had wip3out for PS1 and that was solid as ****, I hope the difficulty hasn't increased with the age of the series...

The story mode for F-Zero GX for GC was ridiculous too...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2011)

r_517 said:


> just a reminder that Notpron is known as the hardest riddle and only 21 people in the world has completed the game since the last 7 years


 
The hardest guessing game, maybe. I know a lot of the levels are pretty obtuse. I've heard the last level expects you to use ESP to find the answer, and that about 150+ people have made it to that point.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 24, 2011)

Escher said:


> I had wip3out for PS1 and that was solid as ****, I hope the difficulty hasn't increased with the age of the series...
> 
> The story mode for F-Zero GX for GC was ridiculous too...


 
The regular difficulty isn't much different from the first. The real difficulty comes when you're trying to get the Platinum trophy. They did patch in a novice mode, so more people have been able to get the Platinum.

F-Zero GX was awesome.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> The hardest guessing game, maybe. I know a lot of the levels are pretty obtuse. I've heard the last level expects you to use ESP to find the answer, and that about 150+ people have made it to that point.


 
I can't find anything on google about the last level, I don't ever plan on getting that far, so I'm interested in knowing more about the last level.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I can't find anything on google about the last level, I don't ever plan on getting that far, so I'm interested in knowing more about the last level.


Check out the notpron wiki. They talk about how he changes the answer to the last ESP question, everytime someone gets it right.


----------



## maggot (Mar 25, 2011)

this notpron game is fairly interesting. i am on lvl 12 with no cheats so far. . lots of wrong guesses and google -notpron


edit: this game is really crazy and is a little beyond me. hopefully it is above most children's heads as well, because of the adult content throughout the game @[email protected]; some of it is pretty hot and unexpected (in a nice way)

also, you would think that you would need ESP to solve some of these puzzles. some of them are deceptively simple, much like the level 2 puzzle, but much later on. . there was a problem where i viewed the source (my volume on my laptop was turned all the way down) and i had to notice that the music was different in script. and then after that, wtf. it took me a couple of hours to notice that the music was different lol. some of these problems are crazy. especially that one, since the answer is only part of what you hear. hence, why i believe that this is why you need remote viewing to solve what you think he might be thinking kinda thing. it is quite fun. level 18 so far. if it gets any more vague, i dont think im going to be able to progress!

also, please do not post spoilers on this game, as i am trying to complete as much as i can right now.


----------



## riffz (Mar 25, 2011)

THIS IS FUN


----------



## shelley (Mar 25, 2011)

Back in 2006 I got through like 40 or 50 levels of notpron in one sitting. But then I got stuck/bored and I seem to have lost the text file with all the passwords and URLs I'd saved.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 25, 2011)

you should on level 4 go both right and down, not in separate moves, then you can do it easily


----------



## riffz (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't had too much time to play this but I'm on level 16 at the moment. Kind of annoying because my computer crashed once I got there the first time :\


----------



## riffz (Mar 29, 2011)

Level 22 now. The music is permanently ingrained in my brain at this point.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 29, 2011)

The creators of QWOP have made a new game, called GIRP.

It's the same idea behind it, but with rock climbing, instead. 
It's kind of easier, but more fun for me.

http://www.foddy.net/GIRP.html


----------



## maggot (Mar 29, 2011)

I officially give up on notpron... some of the answers are so obscure and there's no way that you'd guess them. I suppose the creator wanted to change the answers but never changed the clues to the riddles, which makes it impossible after some point.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 29, 2011)

maggot said:


> I officially give up on notpron... some of the answers are so obscure and there's no way that you'd guess them. I suppose the creator wanted to change the answers but never changed the clues to the riddles, which makes it impossible after some point.


What do you mean, he wanted to change the answers? 
As far as I've seen, the answers have been the exact same for years, unless he's done something new, where he changes all the answers.

The only one that I know he changes the answer for, is the last question, #140.


----------



## maggot (Mar 29, 2011)

there are tons of them. . since creation he has changed some levels many times. some of the riddles are so obscure. 



Spoiler



level 32- /notvaticananymore.htm how do you come to this conclusion? and vatican.htm brings up a message assuming you cheated.

the rest of them are ok, although since creation he has changed them many times.

also, level -31, /peanut/bedead/ . . wtf. 
level -30, easy answer, but i first i google "oh no!? friday 13" and the first google result that came up was 'oh no you didnt friday the 13th' movie premier celebrity gossip site. there are pics of the main star of the movie on the red carpet (many pics) and the 3rd pic down is a pic of a penis. as if to mock you. which i think is ingenious. the answer was only found by luck i suppose, changing the page /badluck.htm for a clue "this is why i have it" and then looking up friday the 13th on wiki gives you the answer, although he should have had triskaidekaphobia.htm to redirect you to another clue about greek or something to make it a little less obscure.

all in all, its just too obscure. rewarding, only sort of, because of the frustrations you go through to try to guess what he is thinking even if you are on the right path.


----------



## RTh (Mar 29, 2011)

In notpron I got to level 21 this morning. Man it's hard. The first 10-12 were easy, but then it's just like ''hey just think of random words''.


----------



## zadagado (Oct 19, 2017)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Thank you for showing me this. This is hilarious.





Xnx said:


> To be honest, the first thing that flashed through my mind when I saw thread title was QWOP.


wow, so hard but awesome, 13.9m is as far as I got till now.


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 20, 2017)

Phew.. these games sure are hard...


----------

